# fuel injection module



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

my friend has bought a w8 and has not gotten to dive it much cause it keeps breaking down...first one of the cam sensors went bad and it would go into something like limp mode
now its back in the shop and he was told they think some water got in the trunk somehow and shorted out the fuel injection box/module .....I'm thinking this is total B/S...but I don't know much about the W8 so I am reluctant to argue
my question to you is what do they mean by fuel injection box...is there such a thing?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: fuel injection module (Geo)*

Couldn't tell you without a schematic. Maybe they meant water came in from under the hood and got the floor inside the car wet. There a few control units there. Water can enter through the a/c blower motor if the HVAC air intake cover or the pollen filter is not installed correctly in the cowl are underhood. It comes right through the blower motor and soaks the right side floor/carpet.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: fuel injection module (VWGUY4EVER)*

why would they make it possible for this to happen so easily?....I know you aren't a vw engineer....but it seems too vulnerable....I'll let ya know what he hears from the dealer about it

are there any other websites that may have helpful trouble shooting type stuff for the W8?...I'd like to learn more about this engine myself...thanks!



_Modified by Geo at 12:33 PM 9-30-2003_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: fuel injection module (Geo)*

It can happen to any car really. If the cowl drains under the hood get clogged up, the whole cowl area can fill with water in a downpour. Once it fills, the water is going to go somewhere. Water is like electricity - path of least resistance. It can enter through the blower, in the case o other cars still using a speedometer cable, it can enter through that grommet or any number of places...


----------

